# Lichtorgel von Conrad



## CoN-Benny (9. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe mich nun schon lange im Internet umgeschaut und nach einer möglichkeit gesucht Lichter zur Musik leuchten zu lassen, entweder kauft man Irgendwelche soundaktiven Lampen oder eben eine Lichtorgel.
Gefunden habe ich nur diesen Bausatz, der hier auch schon einmal empfohlen wurde: 3-kanal-lichtorgel - Bausatz - bei Conrad Electronic online kaufen!
Nun zu meinen Fragen: Brauche im zum Anschließen des Sound ein Y-Kabel für den Soundeingang?
Welche Lichter kann ich an die Lichtorgel hängen? Die einzige Information dazu ist, dass man pro Ausgang 60Watt nutzen kann, aber über was für Kabel? Ist auf dem Bild ja leider nicht zu sehen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir Kaltlichtkathoden von Sharkoon dafür kaufen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Beleuchtung - Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1
Aber die brauchen doch externen Strom oder reicht das von der Lichtorgel?! Die bekommt ja auch keinen extra Strom.
Leider finde ich nirgendwo auch nur geringste Informationen dazu. Und mikrofongesteuerte Lichter möchte ich mir eigentlich nicht zulegen...
Danke im Voraus           sysProfile: ID: 83455 - Sebastian W
Mfg Benny


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

also, da kann man leider nicht genau erkennen, was da für lampen rankönnen. ich vermute aber, dass es um normale glühlampen geht, nicht um 12V-kathoden. du musst natürlich auch lampen nehmen, die schnell an und ausgehen können.

für den ton brauchst du vermutlich nur EINEN stereostecker. die trennung in bass, mitte und höhe macht ja eben die schaltung, die "misst" die lautstärke von bass, mitte und höhe und schaltet die lampen dann aus/ein, wenn die jeweils eine bestimmte lautstärke überschreiten.


----------



## CoN-Benny (9. Juli 2009)

Ja aber ich meine wenn ich meinen Sound in die Schaltung leite kommt er ja nicht aus den Boxen, also muss ich das Signal doch vorher trennen, dann geht eine Leitung normal zu den Boxen und die andere eben in die Lichtorgel oder?
Glühlampen, das heißt auch keine LEDs oder kann man da nicht irgendwie pfuschen?!
Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

also, vlt. hat die schaltung ja auch noch nen ausgang, d.h. die wird nur zwischen die tonkabel geschaltet, ansonsten klar: y-kabel. oder, wenn der verstärker oder was auch immer du benutzt nen kopfhörer ausgang hat, dann kannst du den nehmen, sofern der nicht dann die boxen stummschaltet.

und wegen der lichter kann ich es dir nicht sagen. vlt. gibt es ja ne richtige bauanleitung, wo so was noch mit drinsteht?


----------



## CoN-Benny (9. Juli 2009)

Tja leider gibt es dazu gar nichts, es gab früher mal dazu einen Schaltplan und wurde auch öfter verwendet aber jetzt gar nicht mehr...
Ich wollte eigentlich meine Sounkarte benutzen, die kann ich ja dann theorethisch auf 4.1 stellen und die back buchse für die lichtorgel und front eben 2.1, ich google noch mal nach Alternativen...
Mfg


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einen Adapter von einem Klinkenstecker auf 2 Klinkenbuchsen, das reicht.

Hast du die Lichtorgerl schon bestellt? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich dir zu einem anderen Modell raten, denn ich halte nichts davon, wenn Einsteiger mit 230V arbeiten, such dir am besten einen Bausatz mit/für ein geschlossenes Steckernetzteil das ist für dich und auch für andere sicherer.

Falls du dir deine Lichtorgel selber bauen willst, ich hätte noch einen Schaltplan, aber naja, wenn man weiß was ein RC-Glied und ein Operationsverstärker ist, dann kann man sowas auch schnell selber zeichnen.


----------



## CoN-Benny (11. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich habe noch nicht bestellt, je länger ich überlege, desto unsicherer werde ich...
Ja mit Y-Kabel meinte ich ja einen Adapter...
Mfg


----------



## Owly-K (11. Juli 2009)

Wo liegt das Problem? Wer auf "mehr Details" klickt, kommt auch zu Bauanleitung und Schaltplan:
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/...124999/116246-as-01-de-3_Kanal_Lichtorgel.pdf


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Selbst in der Anleitung steht, dass ein Laie das nicht aufbauen darf, denn die Spannungen sind höher als 35V...

Ansonsten ist die Idee für die Schaltung von denen nicht schlecht, einfach Thyristoren für die Lampen zünden, meine Schaltung war zwar komplizierter, dafür war sie aber einfacher verständlich bzw. für Niederspannung ausgelegt (obwohl ich als Azubi zum Elektroniker auch das mit 230V machen dürfte...).


----------



## CoN-Benny (18. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich werde mir die Lichtorgel nicht kaufen. Stattdessen halte ich lieber weiter Ausschau nach soundaktiven Kaltlichtkathoden. Doch irgendwie gibt es die höchstens noch bei Ebay oder auf Websiten von Shops die es nicht mehr gibt. Falls jemand einen Link zu soundaktiven Kaltlichtkathoden oder einer CCFL Soundsteuerung kennt oder selber verkauft etc. wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Mfg Benny


----------

